
Request HN: Did Somebody Try to Beat “Papers, Please” with AI and OpenCV? - gcatalfamo
I thought it would be an interesting experiment, even though I don&#x27;t have the necessary skills.<p>I would love to watch&#x2F;read about somebody trying it though.
======
Pica_soO
Oh, you! Trying to replace public servant jobs? That is against the law!

------
rhlala
The ocr in order to read this particular game would be hard funny to program.

~~~
hhmc
Probably easier to read the memory to determine the game state.

------
nodelessness
Pretty sure you don't need AI to beat Papers, please.

~~~
NetStrikeForce
You don't do it because you need to, you do it because you can.

